# [SOLVED] Profile Storage Space exceeded...



## chingutee

Okay, before getting into it, I want to warn you all that I'm fairly ignorant about the computer and only know the absolute basics.

My computer was moving very slowly beginning yesterday. I thought it was a viral infection, but after running several scans and looking through my files and processes, I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Then I noticed that my computer was barely using any CPU and was running mainly on memory, and I'm pretty sure this used to be the other way around. 

Not knowing if this was normal or if this was the cause for my computer's lag, I launched a sytem restore, but it didn't change anything. Then I ran a Windows Repair. The situation between the CPU and memory usage is still the same, but now my computer is running at its normal speed. But now I see a red circle with a white 'X' in my toolbar. When I hover my mouse over it, I get this message:

*Warning! You have exceeded your profile space by 863188 KB*​
And when I double click on it, this thing appears:








​My computer still has 25 GB worth in free space, so I don't understand what this means. Also, I only have 13 files/icons on my desktop. What can I do to fix this? 

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## armedgill

*Re: Profile Storage Space exceeded...*

If you exceed your profile space, a list of the files in your profile is displayed when you try and log out. You can also see them by double-clicking on the profile icon in the system tray (at the bottom right of the screen).

*1. Delete any files you have saved on your desktop*
If you save a file on the desktop, it goes into your profile, so you should save it somewhere else and delete it from your desktop. If you want to access your files from any computer, you should store them in your Personal File Store, not on your desktop.

*2. Delete large files from Application Data*
You need to delete any large files shown at the top of the list prefaced with Application Data.

Hope this Helps


----------



## tosh9i

*Re: Profile Storage Space exceeded...*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290324


----------



## chingutee

*Re: Profile Storage Space exceeded...*



armedgill said:


> If you exceed your profile space, a list of the files in your profile is displayed when you try and log out. You can also see them by double-clicking on the profile icon in the system tray (at the bottom right of the screen).
> 
> *1. Delete any files you have saved on your desktop*
> If you save a file on the desktop, it goes into your profile, so you should save it somewhere else and delete it from your desktop. If you want to access your files from any computer, you should store them in your Personal File Store, not on your desktop.
> 
> *2. Delete large files from Application Data*
> You need to delete any large files shown at the top of the list prefaced with Application Data.
> 
> Hope this Helps


I'm sorry, but neither of these steps worked. I didn't have this problem before I ran the Windows Repair, and now it seems any document will exceed my profile space. Also, it lists things off which are in my local storage. 

@ toshi: I'm sorry, but I didn't understand any of the steps there. It also says that the default setting for profiles is unlimited... so is there a way to get it back to this default setting?


----------



## chingutee

*Re: Profile Storage Space exceeded...*

I didn't mention this because I didn't think this was important, but about a week before this problem I had some viral infections on my computer. One of them involved Spyware Protect 2009. I managed to get rid of it and all of the other viral infections with some help from this board, but I could not access my safe boot. One user helped me with that, but the setting was still not what it was before. 

I ended up using Windows Repair later, and that's when this profile space problem came up. The reason why I mention this now is because of these:

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=44739.0

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic215494.html

These users are experiencing the very same problem I am right now and they had the same infection, so I can't help but feel this is somehow related. I don't know what my profile space setting was before, but it was never a problem until now and I've already removed a lot of my usual files. 

edit #100: I found this solution and I'd like to try it when I get home.

http://www.justanswer.com/questions/22dw6-problem-virus-start-computer

I'll let you all know if it works.


----------



## chingutee

*Re: Profile Storage Space exceeded...*

Seems the solution I was going to try earlier only works for XP Pro, and I have XP Home. :upset:

Please, can someone tell me how to set the profile space to unlimited? It isn't a problem with items I have on my desktop or application folder. I moved every file I could to my local storate, but the error message still pops up and reads everything there.


----------



## chingutee

*Re: Profile Storage Space exceeded...*

Someone told me to create a registry file by copy and pasting the bottom code to notepad and saving it as undopolicy.reg (under All Files):



Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"EnableProfileQuota"=-
"ProfileQuotaMessage"=-
"MaxProfileSize"=-
"IncludeRegInProQuota"=-
"WarnUser"=-
"WarnUserTimeout"=-

I double clicked it after I saved it to Desktop, and it worked. Thanks for you help, everyone. My situation is now resolved.


----------



## TheOutcaste

*Re: Profile Storage Space exceeded...*

If your issue is resolved, you can mark this Solved using the Thread Tools at the top of this thread, right side.

Jerry:wave:


----------



## chingutee

lol, thanks. This is one of four forums I've posted in about this problem. 

Thread is now marked "solved". Thanks again. =)


----------



## oronnok

You are a life saver.
I spent almost a month to resolve this issue.
Kool! i am now become a member of this forum.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Killguard05

WOW! This absolutely saved my computer! 

Thank you guy's so much!

Killguard


----------



## Bugman1

OK, I'm really ignorant. Can anyone explain, in detail, how can I create the file chingutee mentioned. I've been fighting the problem, apparently originating with the Spyware Protect 2009. Now I have the same problem with exceeded profile space. This has been going on for three days now. Thanks a bunch. Bugman1

Hey!! Great, it worked. I decided to take a chance and not worry about playing it safe and Chingutee's directions worked. Thanks a million. I'm very glad that I have finally found a forum that is helpful.

Thanks again,
Bugman1


----------



## TheOutcaste

Welcome to TSF!

Copy and paste the code into Notepad.
Save it on the Desktop as *Profile.reg* or *undopolicy.reg*; any name will work as long as the extension is .reg -- Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box from **.txt* to *All Files*
Double click the file, click *Yes* to merge into the Registry.
If the problem comes back, you are still infected.


----------



## captzane

TheOutcaste said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Copy and paste the code into Notepad.
> Save it on the Desktop as *Profile.reg* or *undopolicy.reg*; any name will work as long as the extension is .reg -- Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box from **.txt* to *All Files*
> Double click the file, click *Yes* to merge into the Registry.
> If the problem comes back, you are still infected.


When I do this, I get another error message "Cannot import ....Profile.reg. The specified file is not a registry script. You can only import binary registry files from within the registry editor." Now what

Thanks
Zane


----------



## TheOutcaste

Did you leave out the first line?
If you don't have the *Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00* line at the top you will get that error.


----------



## msmarzc

I was experiencing the same problem after I had reinstalled xp, I didn't know what to do and I was very reluctant to go and just delete files and stuff. I just kept on googling my problem on the web, when I finally came across this heaven sent forum. I did exactly what was suggested up above and it worked. Now that ugly red circle x is gone and I can shut down/log off the right way. 
Thanks guys!!!!!

:4-clap:


----------



## captzane

captzane said:


> When I do this, I get another error message "Cannot import ....Profile.reg. The specified file is not a registry script. You can only import binary registry files from within the registry editor." Now what
> 
> Thanks
> Zane


I have registry editor 5.1. Does that make a difference


----------



## captzane

I'm lost. As before, A step by step "checklist" would be very helpful for me. Sorry to be a pain, but I just get bits and pieces otherwize. 

Thanks
Zane


----------



## TheOutcaste

Version 5.1 is fine.
Highlight all of the code in the Code block
Press *CTRL+C*. This copies the highlighted text to the clipboard though nothing visible happens.
Open *Notepad*
Press *CTRL+V*. This will paste the text.
Click *File | Save As...*
On the left side in the Places Bar, click *Desktop*
In the *File Name:* box type *Undopolicy.reg*
In the *Save as Type:* box, set this to *All Files* {may show *All Files (*.*)*}
In the *Encoding:* box, set this to *ANSI*
Click the *Save* button. The file will appear on the Desktop
Double click the file. You'll get a dialog asking if you are sure you want to add this information, click *Yes*.
You should then get a message that it was successfully entered. Click OK.

I'll repost the code here, and also attach it as a text file. You can download the file and change the extension from *.txt* to *.reg*



Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"EnableProfileQuota"=-
"ProfileQuotaMessage"=-
"MaxProfileSize"=-
"IncludeRegInProQuota"=-
"WarnUser"=-
"WarnUserTimeout"=-


----------



## captzane

TheOutcaste said:


> Version 5.1 is fine.
> Highlight all of the code in the Code block
> Press *CTRL+C*. This copies the highlighted text to the clipboard though nothing visible happens.
> Open *Notepad*
> Press *CTRL+V*. This will paste the text.
> Click *File | Save As...*
> On the left side in the Places Bar, click *Desktop*
> In the *File Name:* box type *Undopolicy.reg*
> In the *Save as Type:* box, set this to *All Files* {may show *All Files (*.*)*}
> In the *Encoding:* box, set this to *ANSI*
> Click the *Save* button. The file will appear on the Desktop
> Double click the file. You'll get a dialog asking if you are sure you want to add this information, click *Yes*.
> You should then get a message that it was successfully entered. Click OK.
> 
> I'll repost the code here, and also attach it as a text file. You can download the file and change the extension from *.txt* to *.reg*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
> "EnableProfileQuota"=-
> "ProfileQuotaMessage"=-
> "MaxProfileSize"=-
> "IncludeRegInProQuota"=-
> "WarnUser"=-
> "WarnUserTimeout"=-




Thanks, now I get it. That worked. Thanks very, very much.

Z


----------



## kodi4lsu

Thank you very much for the help..... Kudos to this site!!

Kodi-


----------



## niteblinder

Double click the file. You'll get a dialog asking if you are sure you want to add this information, click Yes.
You should then get a message that it was successfully entered. Click OK.

I'll repost the code here, and also attach it as a text file. You can download the file and change the extension from .txt to .reg


After I saved the file as profile.reg or undopolicy.reg and double clicks but nothing happen.

what else? Thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste

Did you copy the code into Notepad and save from there? If so, did you change the *Save As Type* box from *Text documents (*.txt)* to *All Files*? If not, it may have added a *.txt* extension, so the file may actually be named *profile.reg.txt
*.
The file icon should look like this:


----------



## TheOutcaste

If it does appear correctly, try right clicking the file, and see if *Merge* is an option. If not, then there are other problems.


----------



## captzane

I keep getting an email to respond to this website, so I must not be doing something correctly. What am I missing.

Thanks
Z


----------



## TheOutcaste

Just means you are still subscribed to this thread.
At the top left, click on *User CP*
Click on *List Subscriptions* in the left side bar.
Find the title for this thread.
Check the box on the far right.
Scroll to the bottom, and from the drop down box you can delete the subscription, or change the email notification to none if you want to keep the thread in the list, kind of a book mark


----------



## niteblinder

Yes, it does look like the icon you shown. Not just that, I can't even get my regedit to open. I am on the adminsitration but still not work.

I will try few more search if not, I will have to clean the hard drive.

TIA


----------



## TheOutcaste

Are you getting an error when you try to start Regedit, like this one:
*Registry Editing has been disabled by your administrator*

If so, click *Start | Run*, then type (or paste) the following command:


Code:


Reg Add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /V DisableRegistryTools /T REG_DWORD /D 0 /F

Or visit this page:
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm
Download and run #275 on the left had side.

If you get a different error, please post the exact text of the error message.


----------



## sk8_freek01

Hi,

i did everything you guys said to do, and it sucessfully merged into the registry, buy nothing changed. The icon is still in the tray and i still cant log of. please help, thanks in advance


----------



## TheOutcaste

Click on Start | Run, type regedit, then press Enter
Navigate to


Code:


HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System

None of the items listed in the file should be present; If they are, then it's likely you are still infected, and the malware it simply putting those values back.

Try deleting them from regedit, then close and re-open it and see if they re-appear.

If so, read the instructions in this post for the malware forum, and let the experts there have a go.

These are the items that should not be present:
*EnableProfileQuota
ProfileQuotaMessage
MaxProfileSize
IncludeRegInProQuota
WarnUser
WarnUserTimeout*


----------



## Grammie

I had the same problem after using "repair" for Windows XP Pro. I used the "Windows Registry Editor" solution from Capt Zane and Outcaste in this post and it worked perfectly. Thank you so much. I was afraid I was going to have to hire someone. You saved me $75. Peace,ray:


----------



## Pauline Miles

I have just joined; but found the answer to my question and acted on the solutions found by other people. It worked !!! I was so relieved and absolutely delighted. Recently I had a nasty virus and the next thing was that I had this message that I couldn't switch off until I had deleted files in my Profile Space (which I had never heard of before!) I read all the questions and answers and found that I had no need to write in my question but it doesn't stop me writing to say a big thank you! 
I pasted the file into notepad and put it on desktop as instructed and it worked!! Brilliant!!! Now.... Can you tell me.......
Was it to do with the virus I had the other day? and....... will the measures I have taken last???? I'd be glad of an answer - just when you've time.
This site is definitely on my favourites list from now on. Pauline Miles.


----------



## TheOutcaste

Welcome to TSF Grammie and Pauline Miles.

This sure seems to be a prank pulled by a virus.
The fix will last, at least until the next virus that pulls this particular trick slips through the cracks.


----------



## Joann69

thank you! thank you! thank you!


----------



## zhillsgator

Great information on this site!! My problem is solved and i have saved site as a favorite.


----------



## clyde123

Top marks all, worked a treat, thanks


----------



## toast11

chingutee said:


> Okay, before getting into it, I want to warn you all that I'm fairly ignorant about the computer and only know the absolute basics.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Well done Chingutee - you aint no rookie! Great responses, got me out of jail.
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## pvital

What a wonderful New Year's present!!! Thank you so much! I was actually in the process of trying to wipe my computer clean to get rid of this "virus" but it wouldn't let me. I used my iPhone to look it up and fate brought me here. Thank you!!!!ray:ray:


----------



## TheOutcaste

You're Welcome *pvital*, glad you found it useful.

And Welcome to TSF!


----------



## OneRing2Rule

That is the absolute undying shizznit (edited the other word)!!!!

I have been farking with this computer for two days for a customer and finally thought, huh. Heck with Google, let's try TSF.

CHING!


You make me look GOOD!!!!!! :4-clap:

Where is the donate button?

Michael
OneRing2Rule


----------

